# Lets kick it old school!



## jaykilgore (Jun 7, 2011)

In another thread, we have a huge discussion going on about camera equipment. I stated that my first 20 published images were with a canon Digital Rebel. Lets see your first ever dslr photos!

Here's mine, all taken with a Canon EOS Digital Rebel KISS/300D and 5.6-8 kit lens:


----------



## jaykilgore (Jun 7, 2011)

About six years later, I upgraded to a 20d with tamron 75-28 f2.8 pro grade lens (which I still use to this day)


----------



## fokker (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey no fairs, you already had film skills before digital cameras came along. Most of us (a few notable exceptions) only got into photography in the digital age. 

My first camera was a rebel 350d just over 2 years ago, but I'm afraid to say that they were horrible, horrible photos that will never see the light of day again.


----------



## CBURKE (Jun 8, 2011)

jaykilgore said:


> About six years later, I upgraded to a 20d with tamron 75-28 f2.8 pro grade lens (which I still use to this day)


 
Wow man you got these with a 20D.....I feel a little better now with mine. lol
They look great.


----------



## dak1b (Jun 8, 2011)

stunning photos!!!

Great job!


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 9, 2011)

Jay, you have some good stuff.  I had  a rebel for about 6 months, then like you moved to the 20d. I shot with that for years.  Great camera! You can get one used for about $300 now.  

I love that first shot you posted - what a hottie, lol, and very sensual pose. The only hit I'd have on the 20d is, obvoiusly it didn't have the noise performance of today's cameras. What I like most about 1 series cameras compared to ones like the 20d mostly is the AF performance though. Here's a few "from the early days" Lol:

This is Nicole Opperman (you can google her, she's been in a few movies) in one of my favorite lighting techniques in a 7/8 view, she has such a lovely profile:






A Marilyn Manson impersonator I did a shoot for once - this wasn't a concert either lol, it was in the studio believe it or not:






Random client:











How's this for old school?


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Jun 10, 2011)

:shock:

For a kit lens those photos look stunning.


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 10, 2011)

Who are you addressing? Most of these were with the 50/1.8


----------



## EPPhoto (Jun 10, 2011)

dallasimagery said:
			
		

> Who are you addressing? Most of these were with the 50/1.8



Probably the OP who said he used a kit

Sent from Erics iPhone!   (2) Nikon D300 50mm 1.4, 17-55 2.8, 70-200 2.8VRII, 24-70 2.8, 85mm 1.4, (2) SB900


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 10, 2011)

Those seem to be studio shots - honestly, in the studio with great lighting and smaller apertures, most lenses will be sharp. I know pros who even use consumer lenses in the studio.


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 10, 2011)

I pulled out another one from the past, also done with the 20d in the studio... this one made the cover of a magazine in Houston, this girl was a total goddess too btw, lol:


----------



## jaykilgore (Jun 10, 2011)

Dallas, very nice my friend!

It's awesome to go back and review our old stuff. The MM impersonator looks like the real deal!!

I hope more join in!

When I had the 20d, I didn't realize how awesome it was until I got rid of it. Thats when I started paying attention to my photoshop and really started cranking out the photos. They go for 300.00? If so, I'll have to pick one up! thats a great price! I want to do a big shoot with a 10d 20d 40d 50d same setup, same model and look at the images.


----------



## CBURKE (Jun 11, 2011)

jaykilgore said:


> When I had the 20d, I didn't realize how awesome it was until I got rid of it. Thats when I started paying attention to my photoshop and really started cranking out the photos. They go for 300.00? If so, I'll have to pick one up! thats a great price! I want to do a big shoot with a 10d 20d 40d 50d same setup, same model and look at the images.



I just picked one up for $300.00 and it's my first "real" camera. I am very happy to see what you guys have done with it. Gives me hope.


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 12, 2011)

jaykilgore said:


> Dallas, very nice my friend!



Thanks! Yea that one of Victoria that made the cover is one of my personal favorite shots.



jaykilgore said:


> It's awesome to go back and review our old stuff.



Yeah sometimes, you see things you didn't even see before. I went back and looked at the ones of Nicole a year later and found a couple of others that were good I missed the first time around.



jaykilgore said:


> The MM impersonator looks like the real deal!!



Agreed, he's well-known around these parts for it



jaykilgore said:


> They go for 300.00? If so, I'll have to pick one up! thats a great price! I want to do a big shoot with a 10d 20d 40d 50d same setup, same model and look at the images.



Yep, around 300.  I don't think there's much difference between a 40d and 50d, in fact I've read the 50d has a bit more noise.  I loved the 40d I had before I went FF.


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 12, 2011)

A different view of Nicole


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 12, 2011)

Jay, 

I guess one reason people aren't posting on here much is because the forum is full of newbs, lol. I bet we could count the # of people who have been "shooting for years" on one hand, lol.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 12, 2011)

dallasimagery said:


> I pulled out another one from the past, also done with the 20d in the studio... this one made the cover of a magazine in Houston, this girl was a total goddess too btw, lol:



What "magazine"? Escorts Weekly? Sex Worker News? Stripclubs Illustrated? Happy Endings?


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 12, 2011)

Derrel said:


> What "magazine"? Escorts Weekly? Sex Worker News? Stripclubs Illustrated? Happy Endings?



ROFL - what an idiot, there isn't even any nudity in that whastoever. How stupid are you? ANd you only WISH you could take a shot like that you retard.


----------



## jaykilgore (Jun 13, 2011)

dallasimagery said:


> Jay,
> 
> I guess one reason people aren't posting on here much is because the forum is full of newbs, lol. I bet we could count the # of people who have been "shooting for years" on one hand, lol.



Or maybe they don't like me lol.

Even if they have 20 shoots under their belts, #20 looks different than #1!


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Jun 13, 2011)

dallasimagery said:
			
		

> And you only WISH you could take a shot like that you retard.



arrogant much?


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 14, 2011)

NayLoMo6C said:


> dallasimagery said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. Fight back when soemone is rude to me? yes, MUCH


----------



## vtf (Jun 14, 2011)

dallasimagery said:


> NayLoMo6C said:
> 
> 
> > dallasimagery said:
> ...



The flagrant use of the r word through out this forum shows you are truly not a genuine professional. Dan.


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 15, 2011)

vtf said:


> dallasimagery said:
> 
> 
> > NayLoMo6C said:
> ...



LOL! yeah like that has anything to do with being a "professional" - you might learn something about photography before posting something like that.


----------



## vtf (Jun 15, 2011)

dallasimagery said:


> vtf said:
> 
> 
> > dallasimagery said:
> ...



Dan, I said nothing of photography. The way you present yourself has everything to do with professionalism, in your case it's purely rank amateurism.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 15, 2011)

dallasimagery said:


> ROFL - what an idiot, there isn't even any nudity in that whastoever. How stupid are you? ANd you only WISH you could take a shot like that you retard.



Nice.  And such a convincing argument too.  You never did say what magazine it is?

-Pete


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Jun 15, 2011)

glad the madness is now over :roll:


----------



## jaykilgore (Jun 16, 2011)

"Give peace a chance"
    -John Lennon and everyone else that was a teenager in the 1960's. Sadly, I was born a decade too late lol.


----------

